# What is this and how do I cook it?



## B'sgirl (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## suziquzie (Oct 14, 2008)

looks like a spaghetti squash.... but the color is paler.....
where'd you get it?


----------



## pacanis (Oct 14, 2008)

Wait two weeks, carve a scary face in it and put a candle inside.


----------



## blissful (Oct 14, 2008)

B'sgirl said:


>


 
Looks like a spaghetti squash. Cut it in half (it will be hard), scrape out the seeds and bake flat sides down on a sheet pan with a little water until tender (or microwave until tender). Then scrape out the shreds of squash--it's crunchy a little, and it tastes good with butter and S&P. It looks like spaghetti when you scrape it out.

If it is a banana squash, then, I don't know.
Squash, All About Squash, Summer Squash and Winter Squash Glosary

Let us know how it turned out. ~Bliss


----------



## miniman (Oct 14, 2008)

It is a winter squash - possibly a very large butter nut squash, but I can't tell without seeing the inside. My favourite thing to do it is to cut it in sections, coat with olive oil or dot with butter and sprinkle with nutneg or cinnamon.

There are a lot of other recipes.


----------



## jennyema (Oct 14, 2008)

I agree that it looks like a spaghetti squash.  There are lots of ways to cook it.

spaghetti squash - Google Image Search


----------



## BreezyCooking (Oct 14, 2008)

Could be Spaghetti Squash, but all the ones I've ever seen have been bright yellow & completely smooth - no vertical line indentations.

I think the only way you're going to find out is going to be to split it in half vertically, scrape out the seeds, & bake it.  After baking, if it doesn't naturally scrape into strands like Spaghetti Squash, you know you've just got some type of regular winter squash that you can then fix in whatever way winter squash appeals to you.


----------



## B'sgirl (Oct 14, 2008)

blissful said:


> Looks like a spaghetti squash. Cut it in half (it will be hard), scrape out the seeds and bake flat sides down on a sheet pan with a little water until tender (or microwave until tender). Then scrape out the shreds of squash--it's crunchy a little, and it tastes good with butter and S&P. It looks like spaghetti when you scrape it out.
> 
> If it is a banana squash, then, I don't know.
> Squash, All About Squash, Summer Squash and Winter Squash Glosary
> ...



It came from a friend's garden, but she didn't plant it. She bought the house after the garden was already planted. I was thinking spaghetti squash. Some of the ones pictured in the above link looked whiter like this, I couldn't tell if any had lines. 

Anyway, I didn't want to cut it in case it makes a better pumpkin than a food (hahaha Pacanis), and because I'm a wimp. But like you all say, that's probably the only way to find out for sure. I hope it's a spaghetti squash, that's my favorite!


----------



## suziquzie (Oct 14, 2008)

You can still eat it baked if it's not spaghetti.... just cut it in cubes.... or mash it.... and either way cover it with a whole bunch of butter (ok not for your little man) and brown sugar!!!!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Oct 14, 2008)

I definitely don't think it's a pumpkin.  All the white varieties (at least all the ones I know of) are round or flattened-round - not oblong like yours.

And even it does turn out that way, all the pumpkins are totally edible; they just can be a bit bland & may need more seasoning help.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 14, 2008)

When you cut into it, go in from the stem to keep your options open


----------



## B'sgirl (Oct 14, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> You can still eat it baked if it's not spaghetti.... just cut it in cubes.... or mash it.... and either way cover it with a whole bunch of butter (ok not for your little man) and brown sugar!!!!




No worries, we have vegan butter, he can have all of that he wants!


----------



## blissful (Oct 14, 2008)

Michelle, I remember last summer there were a few spaghetti squash TOO hard to cut in half. So I stabbed it with a knife a few times and baked it that way. It was much easier to cut open that way. So I cleaned it out and then forked out the spaghetti squash, it was fine.
Also, when spaghetti squash are not ripe, they are white, so it may have been harvested early. I doubt that will create a problem. Good eats! ~Bliss


----------



## suziquzie (Oct 14, 2008)

Make sure you let us know what you find when you cook it!


----------



## B'sgirl (Oct 14, 2008)

Definitely a spaghetti squash--not quite ripe like blissful said, but very delicious! Thanks! It went great with my shepherd's pie.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 14, 2008)

Wow. Cool. You didn't know what it was, asked, and cooked it up.
That's pretty neat, I think.


----------



## luvs (Oct 14, 2008)

me, too, pacs.


----------



## lifesaver (Oct 14, 2008)

although most spaghetti squashes are yellow it is definetly a spaghetti squash and very delicious.  I usually take a steak knife and poke a few slice cuts around it and place the squash in a large pot of water and boil until tender (about 30 to 45 minutes). I then turn the burner off and let the squash cool just enough to handle. I then cut in half and scrape all spaghetti looking squash out of squash shell into a skillet with a desired amount of butter and fry untill slightly golden brown. If you wish you can add fried hamburger or any other fried meat and season with salt, pepper or what ever as desired.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks for coming back with the results.  Good to know.


----------



## Jeekinz (Oct 15, 2008)

What texture does that have?  I could see it as a side dish to a nice piece of salmon.  Is it like cole slaw?


----------



## BreezyCooking (Oct 15, 2008)

It probably would.  I have to say that the reason I don't care much for Spaghetti Squash is because of it's "crunchy texture".  However, you've given me food for thought - it just might make an excellent Asian-style cole slaw!  Thanks!


----------



## Jeekinz (Oct 15, 2008)

Man I'm good! I can create recipes with ingredients I never had before. LOL


----------



## suziquzie (Oct 15, 2008)

Nothin' like tootin' your own horn eh Jeekins?


----------



## Jeekinz (Oct 16, 2008)

Honk Honk!


LOL


----------



## Robo410 (Oct 16, 2008)

it's a squash.  cut in half lengthwise and scoop out seeds etc.  steam it in the oven for twenty or so minutes (cause it's big), then continue cooking (roasting) with olive oil and seasonings, or steam for almost 45 and remove "meat", mash and whip with butter and nutmeg salt and pepper. yum

You can also cut into serving size "boats" and stuff them with anything you like from sausage and stuffing mix to chili to rice or bulgar wheat and aromatics and roast.  Again the size says to me to par cook it with steam...(water in a covered casserole, squash on a rack)

you can also skin and seed it and cut into cubes or chunks and roast along side a chicken in the oven with other veg.  or make soup...squash is versatile


----------



## B'sgirl (Oct 16, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> What texture does that have?  I could see it as a side dish to a nice piece of salmon.  Is it like cole slaw?



My son thinks it is yellow rice, if that helps answer the question. I bet it would make a fine cole slaw.


----------

